# Killer White



## David Stead (Aug 3, 2020)

Struggling to get your colours to pop? It may be the demon white that's causing you problems. It's something I've talked to my students about many times and I've made a film about it on YouTube. Unfortunately, for some reason it seems I can't put a link to it on this site!? And no-one is answering my question about links......maybe I put it in the wrong place......or maybe there's no-one out there?! Anyway - if you're at all interested, search for 'David Stead Studio' on YouTube and have a wander through the vids and I'm sure you'll find it. Love to all and happy painting. D x


----------

